# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Cambio mas de 10 juegos de Dani Ortiz

## nonolandia6

Editado por fomentar la piratería (b12jose)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Aceptarías a mi novia, mi perro, 4kilos de carne Argentina y la camiseta de Boca??

----------


## b12jose

Una camiseta de Boca?!?!!? quién querría una camiseta de Boca :Confused:

----------


## Turko

Pues……. A mí no me importaría

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Mas respeto con Boca señores... Uno de los grandes del mundo.. y decir que no doy la de Racing.. mamadera que gran club racing...

Fue el primer equipo en el mundo en ganar la copa inter continental!!! Creo que fue la ultima vez que la gano también pero no importa..

----------


## nonolandia6

Mandame fotos de tu novia y hablamos! jajajaja

----------


## sann

igual llego tarde pero me apuntaria a lo de la camiseta de Boca, porque aun estoy buscando a alguien que cambie a mi novia... jo

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

descarga111.jpg


Hacemos negocio :Confused:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

> descarga111.jpg
> 
> 
> Hacemos negocio


 ¡PARA MI! ¡PARA MI! 
te la cambio por... mmm... ¿que aceptas a cambio de semejante bellezon?

----------


## b12jose

nonolandia6 contéstame el mensaje que te he enviado please

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> ¡PARA MI! ¡PARA MI! 
> te la cambio por... mmm... ¿que aceptas a cambio de semejante bellezon?


Bueno dime tu.. yo creo con 30 cervezas estamos a mano... Te doy las 30 cervezas y te llevas a mi novia?

----------


## nonolandia6

Creo que no ha negocio!!! jajajajaj!!! o si...quien sabe...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

> Bueno dime tu.. yo creo con 30 cervezas estamos a mano... Te doy las 30 cervezas y te llevas a mi novia?


hm... Me lo pienso y "la semana pasada" de digo cosas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno pero puede que al pasar el tiempo sea mas caro por pasar a ser de colección y reliquia..

----------


## Iban

No seáis mamarrachos, le estáis fastidiando el hilo a nonolandia.

----------


## daortiz

Hola,

muchos de los productos que mencionas corresponde a la libreria media de grupokaps y no se han comercializado en dvd. Me puedes decir cómo los intercambias?

Gracias.
Saludos.

----------


## luthipiero

Oh..Oh... Pillado!!!!!

----------


## Mag Marches

Corregidme si me equivoco, pero "Ecplicación de La rosa flotante de David Cooperfield" no es el mismo que el de Kevin James?

----------


## asiebit

Supongo que si, además en el dvd de Kevin James si no reucerdo mal viene hablando de la rutina de Copperfield.

----------


## nonolandia6

Con respecto a como los intercambio, existen miles de programas para descargar los vídeos de cualquier página de Internet hace ya más de una década. Los descargo porque como comprador del producto soy dueño de él y puede pasar que la página web caiga y se lleven mis vídeos, por lo tanto los descargo. Por otro lado la revelación de Floating Rose es la de Kevin James.

----------


## b12jose

Una vez esclarecida la forma de compartir los vídeos, y puesto (que si mal no recuerdo) la web de Dani especifica que no se pueden descargar  los vídeos y teniendo en cuenta que siempre que los compartas/vendas/intercambies seguirás teniendo acceso a los originales y teniendo en cuenta que en este foro no se puede hacer apología de la piratería... Cierro el tema, editando el primer mensaje.

Si alguien cree que debiera de volver a abrirse o quiere comentar cualquier cosa al respecto, como siempre puede comunicarse con el equipo de moderación por mensaje privado.

----------

